# Red Star Pasteur Champ. Yeast Help



## FlipFishman (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello and thank you all in advanced for any help you may provide. This is my first wine making experience and I would really be happy with drinkable results. I am using Loquats/Japanese Plums. I followed my instructions up to the part about adding the activated yeast. I spaced out this morning and dumped the packet of Champagne yeast directly into the 7 gallon bucket without first activating it. I have about 5 gallons of "pulp". 
My questions:
Should I do anything or will it work out fine? 
Should I add another packet of activated yeast?
Should I place the bucket outside in the sun to warm up my room temp. solution?

Please help.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

1st Welcome

Now did you add Pectic emzyme?

Whats the TA?

Whats the gravity?

Yeast nutrient is always suggested for most wines.

Just tossing it in is OK but the above is needed to help you more. Temp should be mid 60's on low 70's


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum. What is your room temperature. Did you use nutient or energizer. Could you post your recipe? What is your starting sg?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

There you go again Tom! One step ahead of me again!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> There you go again Tom! One step ahead of me again!!



I do try !


----------



## FlipFishman (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! I am kind of using the Jack Keller Japanese Plum recipe (wont let me add link). Here are my personal notes on how I have been doing things. I used about 24lbs of seeded loquats, so I quadrupled everything in the recipe except the yeast. I did not have any tannin so I omitted it from recipe. 

Seeded and crushed loquats up to 4 gallon line on bucket. Boiled 1 1/2 gallons water, added 5 pounds sugar and dissolved. Add boiled sugar water to loquats along with 1 welches white grape/raspberry and 1 welches old orchard apple passion mango frozen fruit concentrates. Brought level up to first notch above 5 gallons. Add 4 crushed campden tabs, stir, let sit 12 hours. Add 4 tsp pectin, 4tsp yeast nutrient, 4 tsp acid blend, stir let sit 12hr. Add yeast (forgot to activate, just dumped packet into bucket) stir. 

Also, I skipped the nylon bag and just dumped everything into the bucket and have been stirring it with my well washed hand/arm/stainless ladle. As already mentioned, I used the Pasteur Champaign Yeast in place of the one in recipe. I figured I would add about 3-4 more pounds of sugar after I transfered strained liquid to the carboy. I have nothing to test with except my eyes, nose, and mouth ) Room temp is 75. I put bucket outside about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

OK
1st NEVER add sugar withought checking the gravity even if the recipe calls for it.

2nd you say added plums to 4 gal mark. Assuming its a 4 gal batch? if so you needed to add 3 1/2 gallons of water to the plums. I doubt you can fit 24#'s of fruit and 4 gallons of water in one fermentor unless its a 8 gal one.

3rd you say nothing about the TA

4th did you wait at least 24hours before adding yeast?
Jack's recipies are HIGh in alcohol and usually low in #'s per gal. So adjustments are usually needed.

5th I suggest you NOT add anymore sugar unless you got a starting gravity. If you do I promis you will get rocket fuel.


----------



## FlipFishman (Apr 10, 2011)

Tom,
I added 4 gallons of fruit and then brought the level up to about 5 1/2 gallons with water, sugar, and juice concentrate. Not sure where you are getting 3 1/2 gallons of water? Like I said, I have no measuring instruments to measure gravity or acid. I am kind of winging it since its my first batch and I would like to keep startup cost down. I may invest in a few more tools for my second run especially if my first batch turns out horrible. I did indeed wait 24 hours to add the yeast. 

My main concern right now is will the yeast be ok just being dumped into 75 degree pulp without being activated first?


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

How soon after you added the campton tabs did you add the yeast?

Fruit is added by the # not by gall marks. If you started w/24# then thats ok for 4 gallons.

Fruit will leave alot of pulp so multiple racking will decrease the amt you started with. Hence what I said 3 1/2 gall to add. 

You should invest it a hydrometer. This is one of the most important tools needed. Expect to bottle in 5-6 months.


----------



## FlipFishman (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, I added the yeast about 23-24 hours after the campden tabs. 

It was about 24#s of fruit which brought it to about the 4 gallon mark.

5-6 months to bottle???? I was under the impression I would be able to bottle in no more than 2 months. 

Should I activate another pack of yeast and toss it in? 

Should I leave bucket in sun for a few hours to bring up the temp?

Should I bring it back in the house and leave it alone?


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

FlipFishman said:


> Ok, I added the yeast about 23-24 hours after the campden tabs.
> 
> It was about 24#s of fruit which brought it to about the 4 gallon mark.
> 
> ...



Yes it will not be ready in 2 months. (dont believe that recipe)

Yeast can take 2-3 days before you see any activity if you dont make a starter.

I would just leave it inside as long as your temps are not cold.

Get a hydrometer. You will need it to see the gravity and when to remove the pulp and when to rack.

Patience...


----------



## FlipFishman (Apr 10, 2011)

So bring it back in to 75 degree house. 

Would a second pack of yeast hurt it?

I'll buy a hydrometer.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

Won't hurt but will not gonna make the yeast work any faster


----------



## Sirs (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah one thing I learned a long time ago about making wine is you never know how long it will take to get to bottling... might be like recipe says may not. One thing is for sure if you keep making wine you will learn patience, the one thing you need making wine but it is so much fun specially when it does get done... oh YES do get a hydrometer if nothing else I found that that one thnig helps more than anything else


----------

